# Puppy is ALWAYS hungry



## vizsla

My pup has all of a sudden seemed like he is constantly starving. 

He's 6.5months old now and weight 25kg (55pounds). We feed him the amount of food the packaging says (Royal Canin) is right for his size, but it never seems to be enough. He gets a meal morning and night and we have started giving him pigs ears and other snacks during the day because he just constantly seems to want food.

He has started whining when we eat dinner and hovering around when we prepare food, which he never used to do. 

Do you think we should increase how much we are feeding him, even though the packaging says we are feeding him the right amount? We just don't want to feed him too much and make him unhealthy.


----------



## mswhipple

YES, I think you should increase how much you are feeding him.

The instructions on the package are only meant to be general guidelines. High energy breeds such as the Vizsla burn more calories and therefore need more calories.

Your best bet is to gradually increase the amount you're feeding him, and just keep an eye on his weight. If he starts getting a little pudgy, then cut back the amount of food gradually. You really can't go by what it says on the package. 

You don't want the poor pup to spend his whole life being hungry, do you? ;D

p.s. I'm not suggesting that you let him get fat, either. ;D


----------



## candi30

I think vizslas in general eat to live and don't live to eat.
If our girl is hungry we feed her until she is done eating. They aren't like some dogs that will just eat and eat whatever is in front of them.
They seem to only eat when they are hungry. 
I would feed him more for sure. He is still gowing as well.


----------



## SMG

RECOMMENDED GUIDELINES ONLY.

ORIJEN SAYS MY VIZSLA GETS 1 2/3 CUPS DAILY.....REALLY?

THATS A SNACK FOR HER DUE TO HIGH ACTIVITY 

I WOULD UP THE MEALS.........


----------



## KB87

The guidelines put on food packaging are to give you an estimate of what you should be feeding your dog. More active dogs will get more, less active dogs will get less. What they list should be taken as a suggestion or a baseline estimate of what you should give your pup as each breed and individual dog is different and has different needs.

If your pup seems hungry maybe you could add a small meal mid-day to his routine. He very likely is in a growth spurt where he needs more food which is quite common. Conversely, there will likely be other times when he doesn't seem to want to eat what you put out and will only pick at it because he isn't growing as much and doesn't need as much food. We seem to go through ebbs and flows with our boy's eating habits- he couldn't get enough for a few weeks, then ate half of what we gave him other times, then back to acting like he's starving again- it just depends on your dog and their needs at that stage in development. As mswhipple mentioned, if he starts to get pudgy then I would back off on the food intake but Vs tend to regulate themselves pretty well and will eat what is necessary for them and not much more (note: not every V does this, however). If you get super concerned you could always inquire with your vet too.


----------



## marathonman

Just for your reference, we are feeding our 7 month old ~53 lb pup about 3.5 cups of TOTW kibble a day. (Plus snacks) As people have said, pay attention to how your pup is looking/acting when adjusting food intake,


----------



## Rudy

Lets help this some 

the pup is chowing not digesting much 

This is why you use Digestive Enzymes Bio Active complex

"PROTEINS USED "

"FIBERS USED"

"CARBOHYDRATES USED"

"STARCHES AND FATS USED"

"ALL DAIRY USED"

FOODS NOT EVEN CLOSE TO IT FACTS

AND POO PO SWEET EVERY TIME

CHOICES NOT CHANCES

WE EAT THE 8 BALL MOST FEAR 

SHUT THE BARN DOOR MY VET NEVER SAID THIS :

THEN YOU ADD JUST PRO AND PREBOITICS AND KRILL OILS

CHANCES THEN YOU WILL BE DRAFTED'

PRO BALL A CLIMB

WE NEED MORE ;D

SHARE THE TRUTH

NOT FEEL GOOD" POO BO

I AS WAS I AS

I ATE MY SPINACH IN TRUCK LOADS


----------



## MilesMom

Agree with kibble recommendations not always being accurate. Our bag of TOTW recommends 3 1/4 cup of kibble. Miles routinely eats 4 cups free fed, but it is not uncommon for him to eat 6 or 7 when very hungry. He will only eat 2 some days, like after day care he seems more interested in sleeping than eating  I know free feeding is controversial, but it works well for us. We will encourage him to eat more if needed. Right now he's looking a bit thin so we are supplementing with chicken, egg, or a bit of raw food mixed in his kibble.


----------



## datacan

"the pup is chowing not digesting much "

I agree with Rudy, if he meant that the kibble should be upgraded or supplemented. RC is a sugar pill, IMO.


----------



## Rudy

;D


----------

